# smartphone  advice please



## tailgunner (31 Jan 2013)

hello all.time to get a smartphone.never moved with times ,have an oldddd.....nokia.dont want a brick size .any ideas.bill pay.dont have tablet etc either.thank u


----------



## Sue Ellen (31 Jan 2013)

Sorry to be so blunt but as you seem to be struggling with the typing  already then you would need to look carefully at whether it is a good idea to get a smartphone or not.  I constantly hear people complain about how hard it is to type on them 

A look here might help also.


----------



## tailgunner (31 Jan 2013)

just finished chemo session.fingers a bit iffy.anyone else recommend  a phone please.


----------



## runner (31 Jan 2013)

recently make the transition from basic phone to sumsung galaxy S3.
I love it!


----------



## oldnick (31 Jan 2013)

I recently walked into Harvey Norman saw a pile of basic mobiles on sale for €19 and asked the assistant to take the SIM card out of my smart phone into the basic one.

Am so relieved once again to have a nice easy, small,light phone that does the things that I want without the myriad of pointless apps that everyone seems to strive for. And I don't care if I lose it.

I suppose the assistant was puzzled by the fact that I was also buying a mini IPad (for my daughter) and a Kindle (for my wife). Me -I prefer books, newspapers and a basic mobile.

Now, how do I switch of this machine ?...


----------



## SarahMc (31 Jan 2013)

Why a smartphone? Why not a tablet, you can watch movies, videos, listen to music, read  and surf in comfort on a tablet, and use it a a bit like a laptop, still have all the apps, and keep your old nokia for phone calls.


----------



## Subtitle (1 Feb 2013)

runner said:


> recently make the transition from basic phone to sumsung galaxy S3.
> I love it!


 
I did this too and love my Samsung Galaxy S3. It is very easy to use, no more adjustment needed to use it than from any other basic phone. Great for email wherever I am. 

BTW I have found that any chemo related issues with fingertips werent so much of a problem using this phone (in my opinion  )


----------



## STEINER (1 Feb 2013)

tailgunner said:


> just finished chemo session.fingers a bit iffy.anyone else recommend  a phone please.



I had shaky fingers for a year or two after chemo/treatments.

I havn't made the smartphone switch and probably won't as I only use internet on laptop.

My wife has virtually unlimited internet from 3 for €20 a month with one of the Samsung Galaxy models.  I havn't heard her complain about it.  she is always charging it though but I guess the battery is probably 2 years old.

After a day or two she got the hang of texting with it.


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Feb 2013)

tailgunner said:


> just finished chemo session.fingers a bit iffy.



Sorry to hear that.  Hope your treatment goes well and that you find a suitable phone.


----------



## briste (1 Feb 2013)

tailgunner said:


> hello all.time to get a smartphone.never moved with times ,have an oldddd.....nokia.dont want a brick size .any ideas.bill pay.dont have tablet etc either.thank u



The rule with Smartphones is to get the best one you can afford. You will be using it everyday for at least 18 months so spending €150 or so on a handset is actually not a lot. Make sure your data plan is at least 500MBs a month.

Get a Galaxy S3 would be my advice. Make sure to put a good screen protector on it as the screen on these is very expensive to repair.


----------



## Guest125 (4 Feb 2013)

Will probably get shot down here but for ease of use I'd recommend the iPhone 4S. I love mine tbh. I got a nexus 7 for Xmas but just can't take to it at all. I can't hack the android setup at all with the there or thereabouts apps, which quite frankly, are crap!


----------



## serotoninsid (4 Feb 2013)

caff said:


> I can't hack the android setup at all with the there or thereabouts apps, which quite frankly, are crap!


 
Are apps not over-hyped in any event?  I don't doubt that there are some useful ones out there - but most of them are rubbish - regardless of whether the platform is ios or android.


----------



## browtal (4 Feb 2013)

Samsung Galaxy duo for me too, found it easy. Did give it a little time for first few days but then away you go.
I bought it direct for €200 and use pay as you go.  no more expensive than my old Nokia, Browtal


----------



## Pee (5 Feb 2013)

My wife picked up a Huawei Ascend and for a non techie gets great suage from it and found it so easy to use. It's a low end of the scale Smartphone.

There's a fairly large thread on boards about it.


----------



## tosullivan (6 Feb 2013)

wife picked up a HTC Chacha yesterday...physical qwerty keyboard as she didnt like a full touchscreen phone.  She's happy with this as its got the best of both worlds, touchscreen for navigating and qwerty for txts and email
New and sim free for €100
Once she uses up her credit with O2 she's switching to the €12/month bill pay on Tesco mobile


----------



## tailgunner (7 Feb 2013)

Thank you one and all.am getting s111 as pressie for birthday.A tablet would be nice too.Any ideas.Unfortunately will have to finance it myself.


----------



## Guest125 (7 Feb 2013)

S3 is as good as any tablet.


----------



## dodo (8 Feb 2013)

[broken link removed]


----------

